# Start up kit



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

I am due to get my TTS at begining of March and want to make sure I give it a good start.
So what to buy, just a wax or a sealant and glaze?
The car is Sprint Blue and as it is a bright colour what is recommended?
Advice welcomed.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

i use the dodo range of sealants, shampoo, wax, etc have a look at this site jack,
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php ... &Submit=Go

this link will show which wax you require , for your colour
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/dodo- ... at_59.html
hope this helps


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

waxing is pointless until you've had it detailed.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

I have had a look at Clean your Car site and seen the waxes mentioned.



BLinky said:


> waxing is pointless until you've had it detailed.


sorry to sound ignorant, but what detailing do I need to do first? I thought I would be ok as intended picking the car up new from dealer and giving it a treatment once home.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

A clay and a polish would be needed to get the best out of the wax, but I wouldn't say waxing is pointless without out.

Basically I would do the following if it were me:

Wash (2 bucket method using a lambswool mitt and waffle weave drying towel to dry)
Clay - Megs Clay kit is a good place to start if you never have clayed
Polish - Assuming by hand then AG SRP is a good choice
Glaze (optional) - EZ Creme Glaze
Wax - 3x layers of Victoria Concours (1 hour apart at least for each layer).

After some good prep the EZ Creme and Vic Concours will look great.

If you can afford it though I would highly recommend you get a pro detailier in to give it the works and spend some time with them picking up tricks and learning how to maintain the finish.

HTHs


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

ahaydock said:


> A clay and a polish would be needed to get the best out of the wax, but I wouldn't say waxing is pointless without out.
> 
> Basically I would do the following if it were me:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice ahaydock.
I have got most of the products sitting in my basket waiting to buy.
Couple of last questions regarding the polish section: Assuming by hand - ok, then AG SRP is a good choice. Again excuse my lack of knowledge but new to such fine detailing, but what is meant by this?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry being a Detailing nut I assume everyone knows the acronyms lol. AG SRP = Auto Glym Super Resin Polish (you can simply get this is Halfords). Dodo Lime Prime is also very good but SRP contains fillers to mask the swirls and being realistic unless you machine polish you won't remove the swirls by hand.

Pop over to Detailing World and take a look if you are serious about as there is loads of useful info over there.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

No problems, got that now.
As it happens I was looking at the Dodo Juice Lime and put some of the lite in the 'saved basket'.
I have a couple of bottles of Autogylm SRP in garage so will use that.
Now all I have to do is get my hands on the car and after enjoying a drive make it shine


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Why is waxing before a detail pointless..

Protection on any paint surface will help protect the paint..

But yes, wax will look a little better on a detailed car..

Wax is only a small proportion of the overall look, it is all in the prep work..


----------

